#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-22
<Debakan> Hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-24
<BryanMtdt> Buenas tardes, tengo un problema instalando ubuntu, alguno me prodría ayudar?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-25
<BryanMtdt> Buenas noches, alguien me podrá ayudar con un problema al instalar Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.10 alongside W7?
<di3gopa> Hola BryanMtdt que problema estas teniendo?
<BryanMtdt> Hola disculpa la tardanza, lo instale en una partición lógica que hice con el mismo USB disk, pero para todos los procesos, no se avanza si no se mueve el mouse o enter no se que podrá ser, ahora estoy volviendo a bajar la imagen de ubuntu.com
<BryanMtdt> es decir, para que la compu haga algo tengo que estar moviendo el mouse, lo mismo me pasó en el live pero pense que instalando se arreglaba
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-26
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: en la weba
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-11-21
<adri1994> holaa!!!
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-11-22
<condehi> buenos días, alguien me puede orientar como instalar draftshift 64 bits en mi ubuntu 12.04 lts.
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-11-21
<nicasio> Buenos días
<nicasio> Tengo un problema con Mergelist/ar/lib/apt/lists
<nicasio> alguien puede asistirme...?
